# What sites do you use to find whitewater jobs?



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Google. Search for raft companies. Call every one that looks like a possible match.


----------



## dasoutdoorsmen (Feb 24, 2016)

Specifically do you have anything? Google turns up a bunch of crappy sites and it's hard to find anything.


----------



## jkr61 (Mar 13, 2015)

Open classifieds at top of page and look at industry jobs


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Try the industry jobs section under classifieds on the buzz. Also, if you know where abouts you'd like to work, you could try contacting some companies in those areas. Most likely they are trying to get there staff for the season lined up around now.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is the list of all the companies operating on the Ark with their contact information. Get to calling/sending emails....

Outfitters of the AROA

For some reason Monumental Expeditions (a new company ran by a friend) wasn't on that list....

http://www.monumentalexpeditions.com


----------



## dasoutdoorsmen (Feb 24, 2016)

*Awesome resources*

Thanks for some links. That list from Arkansas is amazing. I'm going to look, but do all the other states have similar pages?


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

dasoutdoorsmen said:


> Specifically do you have anything? Google turns up a bunch of crappy sites and it's hard to find anything.


Look, I'm not trying to be a smart-ass about this, but google searches are like anything else: garbage in, garbage out.

-Searching "Whitewater Rafting near Cincinnati" gives at least 3 rafting companies just on the first page of results. If you click a couple of them, you'll learn that West VA has some great rafting.

-You could then search again for "whitewater rafting West Virginia" and in the first 10 results, there are at least 8 companies listed. Now you're on track.

Most raft companies don't have online applications, or even necessarily list openings. If you really want to work in whitewater, you've got to seek that out. 

Lmeyers is steering you the right direction. The last time I looked for a whitewater job I narrowed it down to where I wanted to work. I learned what agency licenses outfitters on that river. Then I searched that agency for a list of licensed outfitters. I visited every outfitter's website, then I contacted every single one of them (minus the 3 or 4 that I could tell wouldn't be a cultural fit with me from their website). Out of about 18 companies I contacted, I got several responses, and a job offer. Out of all the outfitter sites I visited at that time, I think maybe 3 had a section about employment. Thanks to google, this was all possible.

Do some research, some legwork, and it'll pay off. If you're waiting for a classified ad saying "Whitewater boater needed. Starts tomorrow. 40K/year plus benefits" to come to your inbox, you'll be waiting a long time.


----------



## dasoutdoorsmen (Feb 24, 2016)

I had already been googling, scouring facebook, calling, and badgering raft companies before I made this post. As you've basically stated, it's a pain in the ass. I don't want to keep filling out and repeating myself constantly. I just wish there was a more central hub to find more info and sites that didn't look like they were built by Fred Flinstone.


----------



## JofusDE (Nov 12, 2007)

Full disclosure, I'm the CEO of Desta.co. We have a bunch of raft guides jobs listed on our board right now and I think it's worth checking them out. Most have training programs that do their best to immerse (no pun intended) you into the culture. I have been a boater & guide for a long time and the same crap seems to come up every season. That's why we built our site. 

Here are some (hopefully) useful things we do to help guides find jobs: 



We find great employers who are hiring for summer gigs in the outdoors. They pay us to come find you. 


We try to work with companies that understand the importance of culture (like climbdenali ^^ mentioned) and can convey that to job seekers so you know exactly what you're getting into when you apply. 


We work with employers/outfitters to understand the typical profile of a guide they'd like to work with and do our best to match the right people for the right job.

Good luck in the search! BTW, the Arkansas river list is legit. Some great companies and training programs with them.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

My advice. Find a company in West Virginia, you won't regret it. ...Guide the new river for money, paddle the gauley early season at high with other guides, learn the river, make money and tips in the fall gauley season, live in a tent or school bus.. And most importantly drink beer


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

Just make sure when you hit the WV state line you drive in the right lane.


----------



## dasoutdoorsmen (Feb 24, 2016)

What are some WV companies you'd recommend?


----------



## LochsaIdaho (Jun 25, 2012)

dasoutdoorsmen said:


> it's a pain in the ass. I don't want to keep filling out and repeating myself constantly.



I am also not trying to be a dick but come on dude. It's not that hard. Do you want a sweet gig or not? As a former outfitter I will tell you that the effort you are seemingly unwilling to give will be given by someone else- and they will get the job. Come with a good "can do" attitude and be ready to show that you will work for the privilege of working on the river every day. Don't start bitching before you even have a job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dasoutdoorsmen (Feb 24, 2016)

Again, as I said. I've done my due diligence and been contacting these places, just trying to get a leg up and looking for other solutions...


----------



## dasoutdoorsmen (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks man, I'll check out Desta.


----------



## LochsaIdaho (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey you'll get into something- you are indeed making an effort to learn more about it. Good luck and have fun man!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## LochsaIdaho (Jun 25, 2012)

I always thought just calling up a company and asking about employment was the best road in. I am coming from an Idaho perspective and I know that things in CO are a little different- guide schools seem to be the thing. But yeah, just keep at it and have fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dasoutdoorsmen (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks I appreciate it, can't wait to be out on that river!


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

x2 on WV if you're trying to stay anywhere close to Cinci. I doubt there's any commercial rafting in Ohio that'd be as much fun...

If you're trying to come out West, especially in Colorado, most any company does a rookie training program every year. 
Do you have any prior guiding experience?? Do you know roughly which river you want to work??

If you narrow it down to a specific river, especially in Colorado, there's gonna be tons of buzzards that can point you towards good companies to look at. 
Probably more opinions than assholes

JofusDE, Desta looks pretty cool, I've never heard of it before, but I'll spread the word. 
Good on ya man!


----------



## JofusDE (Nov 12, 2007)

You got it, bigben. We're constantly adding jobs and exist for the primary purpose of helping guides and outdoorsy folk keep doing what they love. And get paid for it.


----------



## dasoutdoorsmen (Feb 24, 2016)

Well, good news, thinking about apply at Royal Gorge Rafting https://desta.co/job/white-water-raft-guide-royal-gorge-rafting-zipline-tours. You all heard of them?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah. I don't know the owners personally, but I have heard pretty good things about them. You will be primarily running the Parkdale section of the Arkansas (roadside, blast rock, but a beautiful canyon) learning and building up time on the water. The Royal Gorge is the advanced run that they market. Primarily class III with a little IV at low flows, but a big IV-IV+ ride at high water. 

They are based out of Canon City, which isn't the prettiest town in the Rockies. Decent access to fun stuff nearby, but it's also the home of the Supermax prison amongst several other penitentiaries...


----------



## dasoutdoorsmen (Feb 24, 2016)

I'll be sure to stay away from the prisons and stick to the river .


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I always enjoyed renta guiding for RGR, fun place to work. You would probably stay very busy there, Jimmy and ty have worked hard to grow that company, and I think RGR will continue to be a very stable employer.
They historically have had lot's of veteran guides there.
Got to love the loud speaker in Big Bird! White water Bar and Grill is very convenient if you live on the hill, so careful!!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Prisons and a bunch of young raft guides, GREAT combination. 
Don't drink and drive.


----------



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

In New Mexico these are the main companies:

Members :: Rafting New Mexico :: NMROA

The usual thing with them is you pay to go to the guide school first, but then you hit the river and you can much much more than just make your money back in the summer!


----------



## dasoutdoorsmen (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the link stewart242, super useful. Never been to New Mexico.


----------



## paddleskirepeat (Sep 28, 2015)

Colorado White Water Rafting Guide & Other Outdoor Industry Jobs | AVA | Colorado Rafting Trips | Go Whitewater Rafting in Colorado
Will definitely keep you busy all summer if you are looking into the ark, colorado or clear creek.


----------



## fishingraft (Aug 30, 2015)

Why do they make you pay for guide training?


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

[


JohnstonAndrea said:


> I tried calling raft companies directly after losing y job with the Covid furloughs. Not that much luck. Any one having any leads?


I don’t know how this wasn't said before in this six year old post but If you have solid guiding experience (IV-V) pick a river, show up to a company and start helping around the boat yard and making friends. If your a solid guide with a solid river log and good reference (it’s a small community, everyone knows everyone) you will be working 7 days a week in no time. You and the company will know within the first 2 days if it will work out or not. If not go try another company or become a better guide.


----------



## sporkfromork (Dec 16, 2020)

I usually just stand outside Home Depot


----------

